# Audio Gateway W350A



## DarkGamer (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I downgraded my Gateway Vista Home Premium to XP. So it's been like forever since then, and I managed to get my USB drivers working and my display, but I have no sound whatsoever.

My model number (according to the back of my laptop) "W350A" I was running Home Premium.

Every time I try a driver it pops up with a "Found new hardware" box, and when I restart never works


----------



## DarkGamer (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Is this a legit version of XP?
Bill


----------

